# Will the 2017 Black Bowtie fit the 2016 Cruze LT?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I am not sure about that particular swap, but there are many aftermarket replacements from a billet piece to vinyl and carbon fiber. Check eBay, Amazon and / or Ali Express.

Oh and you should introduce yourself here


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

If you are talking about the black bowtie set from Chevy, as long as the 16 is the second gen, which I assume it is (since its Kinetic blue), it will. Just make sure you order the set for the sedan (as the hatchback set is different).


----------



## DM HNDL (Mar 12, 2017)

Has anyone tried it? I would really love to do this if its possible.


----------



## DM HNDL (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Blasirl! Thanks but I am looking to go with the GM Official ones. Thanks for the heads up! and I just introduced myself there! 


Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
> 
> I am not sure about that particular swap, but there are many aftermarket replacements from a billet piece to vinyl and carbon fiber. Check eBay, Amazon and / or Ali Express.
> 
> Oh and you should introduce yourself here


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I know, I said Hi again!


----------



## DM HNDL (Mar 12, 2017)

Anyone know where I can find more info on how the front grill disassembles?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DM HNDL said:


> Anyone know where I can find more info on how the front grill disassembles?


If it's like Gen 1, the front facia has to at least come off up top and in the wheel wells. Maybe there is some online source as the Gen 1 Accessory grille didn't even come with "usable" printed instructions.


----------



## DM HNDL (Mar 12, 2017)

Deng, So want to do this!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm cheap, so I taped mine off at the edges and painted them.


----------

